# How long before I can see my abs again? pics



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gym scales tell me I am the following

5 ft 9

13 stone 1 lb (83kg)

BMI 27.1

Body fat 13.3%

Body fat mass 11.0kg

Age 22 years 

First attempt at cutting fat so I'm going for a calorie deficit, I've got about 6 weeks left on my second test cycle and according to Myfitness pal my intake of

1 banana

500g cooked chicken breast

1 tblspoon evoo

300g heinz beans/sausage with 2 slices of bread and cheese (Random hangover breakfast cooked by a mate lol)

50g unflavoured MP whey

Equals 1700 calories/224g protein/43g fat/100g carbs..

Gonna start fasted cardio in a morning as many days a week as I can handle for 30-45 mins as well as weight training every day I can and starting ECA tomorrow, then possibly clen after 2 weeks

In all honesty I've not read much about calorie deficits so be nice

If I ate this every day/similar pro/cals how long would you guess before I have abs?

Besides the cheesy white bread beans/sausages what would you change/add?

Tips please?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also is diet coke okay?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Also is diet coke okay?


Yes... and cherry pepsi max mmm


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Do you live in an office? Just wondering where you pinched that blue and red recycling bin from.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Do you live in an office? Just wondering where you pinched that blue and red recycling bin from.


Yes I currently live in an office (got kicked out)

We sell kitchens if you know anyone interested I can give 10% discount


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yes I currently live in an office (got kicked out)
> 
> We sell kitchens if you know anyone interested I can give 10% discount


Could do with a new oven.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Gym scales tell me I am the following
> 
> 5 ft 9
> 
> ...


Your 22? I thought you were about 19 aha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll ask the general manager when he's in tomorrow what he can do for you


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Your 22? I thought you were about 19 aha


Cause of the babyface or the immaturity? Or the fact that I'm in uni?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

thought you was at uni? guess you dont have to worry about girls ****ing in the bed anymore now hey

on another note, good luck.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> thought you was at uni? guess you dont have to worry about girls ****ing in the bed anymore now hey
> 
> on another note, good luck.


I am, I don't actually live in an office lol

Cheers pal


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Cause of the babyface or the immaturity? Or the fact that I'm in uni?


All 3 mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> All 3 mate


Wish I was 19 mate

How's that jaw of yours


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Wish I was 19 mate
> 
> How's that jaw of yours


Bit better dude, thanks for asking!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to hear it pal


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

March 30 Memorial Day 1400 hours


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes... and cherry pepsi max mmm


woah woah woah what is this????????


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> woah woah woah what is this????????


Oh u need to go to asda asap and buy some!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh u need to go to asda asap and buy some!!


Hows longs this been about? Whats happening to my life that i didnt know about this....................is it only at ASDA though as ive already mixed with peasants once this year so kind of used up my allowance of hanging around chavs


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How did you work out your bf% mate?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How did you work out your bf% mate?


DW Sports machine estimated it


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Hows longs this been about? Whats happening to my life that i didnt know about this....................is it only at ASDA though as ive already mixed with peasants once this year so kind of used up my allowance of hanging around chavs


Tescos do it too mate. It was on offer for months. Two litres for £1.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Im 5.11 and about exactly the same stats as you.. Im taking on 2000 cals a day.. Cutting down to 1800 next week..

Incline fasted walking is the one ive been told by 2 BBers and 3 PTs.. Dont Hold On  keep HR between 127-133


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Im 5.11 and about exactly the same stats as you.. Im taking on 2000 cals a day.. Cutting down to 1800 next week..
> 
> Incline fasted walking is the one ive been told by 2 BBers and 3 PTs.. Dont Hold On  keep HR between 127-133


I think that's what I'm going to aim for, 1900-2000, see how that goes then add cardio/fat burners accordingly

How long would you incline walk for?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

30-45 is long enough.. I was on 1800 cals and 70g carbs for 3 weeks after xmas ans lost 9kg from incline walking


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> 30-45 is long enough.. I was on 1800 cals and 70g carbs for 3 weeks after xmas ans lost 9kg from incline walking


You lost 19 lbs in 3 weeks? You on cycle? any fat burners?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

T3 only..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah isn't t3 quite potent?


----------

